# Voice/Video chat?



## Feline (Aug 13, 2006)

Would anyone like to practice verbal skills by joining a chat room or one-on-one video/voice chat? 

It's a nerve-wracking experience for me, and I've never done it before (have done video but not voice), but maybe it will feel safer with someone who understands. Ultimately I would like to feel more comfortable speaking in environments with multiple people at work, but if i can feel comfortable enough to work up the nerve in a chat room then that will be a step forward for me.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats what i wanted to do, but couldn't get anyone to help.

I have:
skype - andy1984_2
google talk - [email protected]
msn - [email protected]
yahoo messenger - andy1984_2


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

i'd be down to do a conference thing if someone sets it up. i just need to buy a microphone. let me know


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

You should check the skype group at http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... 38149.html . Personally I haven't dared. Good luck.


----------



## Feline (Aug 13, 2006)

Hm, is Skype free to use for this? And can you have more than two people chat at the same time? If not may not be what I'm looking for. If so then I'm all for it, I couldn't quite figure out if it had these capabilities from the website.

There is one chat service out there that seems kindof good called Camfrog. It's free and you can host your own chatrooms, but if you host it, it's hosted on your own computer, so whoever does it needs a good connection. There's pretty good moderation control.

In Camfrog you can use any combination of text, audio, or video. So if you are not ready to use the voice you can stick to text. Sound good to anyone? I'm seeing about getting a server set up.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Lots of ppl use ventrilo I think. No video, but you can chat with text. Ventrilo is pretty small to download too. A server is already set up for us to use:
Hostname: agile.typefrag.com
Port: 20986


----------



## lostwitness (Apr 11, 2005)

Has anyone talked with anyone yet? How was it? I'd be way too terrified!!!!


----------

